# Getting Started



## Cheetahhh (May 31, 2018)

I'm a freshmen in high school and I play basketball and I'd like to play football but I am not very big or muscular. I am currently only 5' 4" and weigh 122 pounds. My goal is to build muscle but not like a body builder, just getting stronger and having more lean muscle. I am very new to weightlifting and working out so I need some suggestions for routines or programs, or just where to start in general. Sorry if my terminology sounds stupid, I'm very new to this.


----------



## Johnjohn1977 (May 31, 2018)

Cheetahhh said:


> I'm a freshmen in high school and I play basketball and I'd like to play football but I am not very big or muscular. I am currently only 5' 4" and weigh 122 pounds. My goal is to build muscle but not like a body builder, just getting stronger and having more lean muscle. I am very new to weightlifting and working out so I need some suggestions for routines or programs, or just where to start in general. Sorry if my terminology sounds stupid, I'm very new to this.


Your still young my man until then try and eat high protein. 2 times your body weight per gram in protein. And far as training goes look up German volume training it's a great start my brother 

granabolic.is  granabolic@protonmail.com


----------

